# Spitfire Albion Colossus



## Alchemedia (Jan 1, 2022)

Should we be excited?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 1, 2022)

.... for what?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 1, 2022)

Have I missed a passing comment or annoucement from Spitfire? I know Christian said he'll be sampling it a lot. Don't know what that will turn into. Maybe expansion for eDNA.


----------



## tonaliszt (Jan 1, 2022)

During the spitfire holidays Winter Warmer Christian "accidentally" shared his desktop screen revealing some documents referring to Albion Colossus. The only clue we have is that one of the files had a picture of a large planet. 

While it almost certainly was an accident on his part, knowing Spitfire, it was a highly planned teaser!


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 1, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Should we be excited?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 1, 2022)

No.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 1, 2022)

It is a library that allows you to play each of Holst's The Planets suites merely by pressing one key


----------



## Futchibon (Jan 1, 2022)

The plot thickens...


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 2, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> The plot thickens...


Indeed. I knew you'd find it!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 2, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> .... for what?


Albion Colossus. The next chapter. Recorded at the edge of, er, something rather big.


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 2, 2022)

we'll see...when its ready its ready..


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m even more interested in what the “difficult email” contains. :D


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 2, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I’m even more interested in what the “difficult email” contains. :D


i think ehm something difficult


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 2, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Likely some sort of HR type issue. Probably creative differences etc... I bet it's hard running a creative firm like that (hell, managing even non-creatives is a nightmare!)


Haha. Yes, I was just joking. I’m well aware of how difficult it is.


----------



## Futchibon (Jan 2, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> I’m even more interested in what the “difficult email” contains. :D


I think it was to have a word with Paul about THAT lightup LED Christmas jumper!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 2, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> The plot thickens...


Well it is a pitch. Don't know if it will be pushed to production. I figured he would make a library for eDNA with that synth.


----------



## KEM (Feb 9, 2022)

I hope this ends up being good…


----------



## BassClef (Feb 9, 2022)

Paul looks very excited!


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 9, 2022)

You know, CH is so often cavalier with ‘accidentally’ showing his desktop you have to wonder if he does this on purpose to generate rumours. Everyone knows he’s a marketing genius and understands the huge sales advantages to getting people talking about possible future products. After all, it hasn’t done Apple any harm and I think he recognises how lucrative the rumour mill can be even if the predictions are wildly off base.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 9, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> You know, CH is so often cavalier with ‘accidentally’ showing his desktop you have to wonder if he does this on purpose to generate rumours. Everyone knows he’s a marketing genius and understands the huge sales advantages to getting people talking about possible future products. After all, it hasn’t done Apple any harm and I think he recognises how lucrative the rumour mill can be even if the predictions are wildly off base.


Of course they do 😂 this is the same company who 'accidentally' sent out an 'internal email' discussing a new product...which TOTALLY wasn't supposed to be sent to everyone on the mailing list. 

With the discontinuation of Iceni its probably the replacement to it. Maybe doing more of a Holst planets take? Iceni was always supposed to be a rip on that Hans thing, more specifically Inception (IIRC) so it wouldn't be a huge leap to assume Colossus is the replacement, and leaning harder in that direction.

-DJ


----------



## KEM (Feb 9, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> You know, CH is so often cavalier with ‘accidentally’ showing his desktop you have to wonder if he does this on purpose to generate rumours. Everyone knows he’s a marketing genius and understands the huge sales advantages to getting people talking about possible future products. After all, it hasn’t done Apple any harm and I think he recognises how lucrative the rumour mill can be even if the predictions are wildly off base.



110% on purpose, I am very confident in saying that


----------

